# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Banner με πουλιά από  μέλη του forum (quiz)

## Γιούρκας

Εκτός από την καρδερίνα,τον σπίνο και τον φλώρο όλα τα άλλα πουλιά είναι από τα μέλη μας!!!



Οι κάτοχοι τους μπορούνε να τα διακρίνουν???(οι φωτο είναι από τις παρουσιάσεις αλλά και τους διαγωνισμούς)

Αν σας αρέσει σαν ιδέα να έχουμε ένα banner με <δικά> μας πουλιά θα μπορούσα με τον καλό μου φίλο Ευθύμη να το φτιάξουμε...

----------


## kostas0206

Ο κοκατου πρεπει να ειναι της Λινας(lina orfanounadi νομιζω τη λενε), o σενεγαλεζος της νικολ(lucky witch)! τους αλλους δεν ξερω!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

To albino cockatiel ειναι της βικυς και του δημητρη!(vicky_ath, mitsman)

Αααααα πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ρε Κώστα!!!!Ας τους άλλους να τα βρούνε!

----------


## kostas0206

Χαχαχαχαχχαχααχαχ οκ!!! Δεν ξαναμιλαω!!! Αν και εχω βρει και αλλα!  :winky: 
Βρε Γιουρκα πριν πας φανταρος δεν φτιαχνεις καμια 10αρια τετοια να περναμε το χρονο μας? χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ο κοκατου ειναι της Λινας, το σενεγαλης της Νικολ, το αλμπινο κοκατιλ του Δημητρη και της Βικυς, το λαβμπερντ του Κωστακου, το αλλο λαβμπερντ του λαγκρεκο, ο ζακο παλι της Λινας και ο τελευταιο κοκατιλ της Αθηνας. καλα τα λεω?

----------


## geog87

Η καρδερινα ειναι η πιασμενη του geam!!!!!βαλτε το ΛΑΖΑΡΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

δεν ειχε βγάλει μάσκα ο Λάζαρος και δεν ειχε κατάλληλη πόζα...περιμένω απο τον Βασίλη να μ στείλει μια καλή φωτό αλλα και να μην στείλει Γιώργο τωρα που θα ερθω Αθήνα θα βγάλουμε μια φωτό του μαζί

----------


## Γιούρκας

> ο κοκατου ειναι της Λινας, το σενεγαλης της Νικολ, το αλμπινο κοκατιλ του Δημητρη και της Βικυς, το λαβμπερντ του Κωστακου, το αλλο λαβμπερντ του λαγκρεκο, ο ζακο παλι της Λινας και ο τελευταιο κοκατιλ της Αθηνας. καλα τα λεω?



 Νίκο εμένα μ αρέσουν τα καναρίνια....αν βρεις και αυτά θα σ πω αν τα λες σωστά!! :winky:

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Η καρδερινα ειναι η πιασμενη του geam!!!!!βαλτε το ΛΑΖΑΡΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!



Η καρδερίνα ειναι του karakonstantakis....geog αν θες φιλαράκι μπορείς να μην μ μιλάς στον πληθυντικό  ::

----------


## stephan

Το μπατζι στα αριστερά είναι ο Στάθης μου ή κάνω λάθος  :Happy0045:   :: ?

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Το μπατζι στα αριστερά είναι ο Στάθης μου ή κάνω λάθος  ?



NAI   ::

----------


## Peri27

εχεις βαλει και το Φραουλινι μου ?!?!  :Happy0045:  (το μοζαϊκ καναρινακι)

----------


## xarhs

περι μεσα απο το στομα μου το πηρες... αυτο θα λεγα και εγω

----------


## CreCkotiels

θα μπαινουν τα πουλακια μονο των διαγωνισμων ή και αλλα?????*ΦΟΒΕΡΗ*  η ιδεα σας παιδια...μπραβο!!!!! :Happy0045:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφο!!! banner. 
Μπραβο!!! Γιωργο.  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Πολύ ωραίο κια ο δικός μου στη μέση? χαχαχα μουτράκι!!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

> θα μπαινουν τα πουλακια μονο των διαγωνισμων ή και αλλα?????*ΦΟΒΕΡΗ*  η ιδεα σας παιδια...μπραβο!!!!!


 Έχω βάλει πουλιά απο τα μέλη μας...τα οποία τα βρήκα απο διαγωνισμούς και παρουσιάσεις οπως λέω και στην αρχή!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Πως μου τον εκανες ετσι ρε Γιουρκα!! 
Πως σου πηγε η καρδια να χαλασεις τετοια κορμοστασια???!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Γιούρκας

> Πως μου τον εκανες ετσι ρε Γιουρκα!! 
> Πως σου πηγε η καρδια να χαλασεις τετοια κορμοστασια???!!!



 Έλα ρε Γιώργη μην μου θυμώνεις....έπρεπε να μπεί με κάποιον τρόπο... :sad:

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Έλα ρε Γιώργη μην μου θυμώνεις....έπρεπε να μπεί με κάποιον τρόπο...


*.οΟ* Μεταξυ μας, την εχεις ομορφυνει λιγο την ασχημοφατσα που μου πασαρε ο JK ...  επιτηδες το εγραψα για να αισθανθει λιγο καλυτερα για τα κακομουτσουνα που μοιραζει  :winky: 
Νασαι καλα συνονοματε!  :Happy:

----------


## Γιούρκας

> *.οΟ* Μεταξυ μας, την εχεις ομορφυνει λιγο την ασχημοφατσα που μου πασαρε ο JK ...  επιτηδες το εγραψα για να αισθανθει λιγο καλυτερα για τα κακομουτσουνα που μοιραζει 
> Νασαι καλα συνονοματε!


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

ποια ασχημοφατσα βρε; κοιτα λεβεντικη σταση !  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Ρε φιλαρακι (εσυ που ξεκινησες το θεμα,...) απο μας δεν εβαλες τιποτα....

----------

